# IBO World Championship at Twin Oaks pictures.....



## TNGIRL (Jul 18, 2011)

Well here I go....got about 55 or so I want to post so will start at the beginning.
This was the 2nd year for the IBO to be held at Twin Oaks, it's unsure if they will be there again next year. Twin Oaks is making the decision......
Anyway, I was thrilled to be able to introduce Jeff to my friends at Twin Oaks. And they were equally happy to meet him. Jeff, Roger Lou , Dave and myself had a BLAST!!!!





When you make your way thru their gate and down the hill, Joanie and Mark (Pappy) Baggett are close by to greet you~!!!!!




Here's a pic of Pappy with the IBO officals. l to r: Mike Stitt (VP of the IBO), Pappy, Levy Bryant( Director IBO Traditional  Archery), Ken Watkins (Master of Ceremonies).




Here's the front office to sign in at Twin Oaks.




Beginnings of the vendors.....








One of my best buddies there is Clyde Gaskins from Camden,TN, here he is showing me a flute that a Lakota Indian out West had traded with him.....




I found pictures of our buddie Chase Crawford on Eagle's Flight Archery owner Karen Ward's table!!!!!




I was thrilled to get a chance to meet Bill Dunn. He made my zipper bow and is a really nice man.




Here's Big Jim Babcock from Big Jim's Archery in Albany, GA. talking shop with Jeff.




Even on Sunday, I found Big Jim still working to make all his customers happy!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 18, 2011)

2nd batch:




Helping with the check in, I found Jimmy Blackmon along with his Missus Lisa and son Logan




Then over at the check in for The Hunter's Challenge course was Beau Baggett and his wife Christine.




I was happy to take a picture of two fine fine fella's......Pappy and my Jeff Hampton.




Anytime I found them near each other....they talked up a storm!!!!




Jeff and I ran into another group from NGT!!!, Richie Stephens along with his kids Lily, Galen, Elliott. WOW!




Here's a pic of Roger Lou holding up his IBO T-shirt, myself and Dave Bureau!!!




Pappy took me and Myrna into his cabin to show us the 2011"Spirit Award" wall plaque he received from Terry Harris at the Howard Hill shoot in June. He sure does deserve that great award....our very own Al Chapman won it last year!!!!




Here's Joanie with Anthony Hayner from Twin Oaks.




April, Lisa and Benji Epting from South Carolina!!!!!




Here's a picture of 3 gator quivers that Larry Surtees from Pensacola, Fl. made....l to r: is April, her Dad Benji and myself with my St Judes gator quiver Jeff won for me!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2011)

Good pictures Tomi. Looks like a fine place to poke around, even if you don't go to shoot.

Is that last pic one of them,"does this quiver make my back side look big" deals?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 18, 2011)

3rd batch:




Here's several shots of Jeff and some of the best set-ups of targets I've seen before WOW!!!!!




look at the corn all around for these 4 piggys!!!!!




















Jeff's first eleven!!!! one of many folks!!!!




Russ and Donna Hiter from Appling Archers shot with us several rounds!!! Really nice folks.




Joanie riding Vivian Bryant around checking on folks in the heat!!! Vivian was to become the 2nd place winner in women's recurve contest on Sunday.




I found these fella's out on the course.....l to r: Garrett and older bro Grayson McEarlan.
Guys, I am SO sleepy, gonna finish this in the morning over a cup of coffe....nite ya'll.....


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I got to get one of those gator skin quivers.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jul 19, 2011)

Great Pictures Tomi, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ellbow (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it as usual Tomi! So how did you fare at the shoot? Last I heard you were in 7th place?  

I like the "backside" quiver shot to! 
El


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi ya'll I'm back....coffee's mighty fine this morning.
Thanks for looking.
Eleanor, I believe I stayed 7th at the end. But I improved my score from last year....and I had so much fun, met new friends too. I gotta tell you, I never mind loosing to ladies that are swell to talk to and laugh with and "get" my jokes!!!  It's all about enjoying the journey to me.....and I do!!!!!!
4th batch:
Here's some groups having alot of fun!!!!!












The lady on the far left in the coral outfit is Shana Wilson Sattler from Beaumont, TX and she won Women's Recurve at the end.....and an RN like me too!!!!












Here are my DEAR friends from "Lost Tribe" near Memphis,TN...l to r: Bill and Sue Bigham and Roy Phillips!!!! wish I could tell you why we were all laughing but I can't




I caught Jimmy Blackmon for a pic with Jeff!!!! Jimmy was every where at once!!!!!




I had the pleasure of meeting and shooting on Friday with these 2 gentlemen from Bowling Green, Ind!!!!! l to r: Phil Ritter, myself and John Woolf. We had a blast shooting!!!!!




I was happy to see my friend Bill Leslie there this year. He has won many World Championships in Europe and the USA....he's a fine fella for sure!!!!!




Here's a picture of Pappy and a gentleman from South Africa named Brian Dean. Brian was in Canada and heard about the IBO shoot here, rented a car and drove down for the competition!!! Had a great accent too!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2011)

5th batch:




Here's my buddies from OF, Tony and Myrna Jetton.




Allan Gilbert and Charlie Petrie coming off the course!!!! needed water!!!!!




Everybody headed back to their campsites after the big championship shoot off on Sat.




I got a good picture of Jeff Outlaw sitting with Big Jim a minute.




I got a chance to cut up with David Hicks from OF before he headed back to Crossville on Sat!!!!




Here's some more OF.....l to r: Ethan Rodrigue in front, Rob Peel aka Robtatoo, myself and Jerry Debord.




And a couple more OF's Alex Roche with his son Blake!!!!!!




The practice bales....someone was there all the time!!!!




What a great time getting to meet others and look at all the vendors wares!!!! Jim Fields from OF and Jeff talk about the shooting on Sat night!!!! Jim was in the shoot off!!!!!




here's myself with new friend Sherry Pugh, she won 2nd place in Women's recurve....a really nice gal!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jul 19, 2011)

good work tomi,,i bet you and the other rn had some good stories


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2011)

6th bunch:




This was the ladies in my group on the final day. l to r: myself, Nancy Norris, Gale Wright, and Linda Graham.




This was the ladies group right behind us on the course. I can't name all the ladies tho......l to r: Vivian Bryant, Sherry Pugh, unsure of this nice ladies name, Shana Wilson Sattler, and a nice lady named Diana but never caught her last name!!!!




Here was some killer shots we got in our group!!!!




I wanted this picture.....here are 3 RN's that shoot archery!!! myself with Shana and Gale!!!!




I got lucky to have the top 3 ladies in Women's Recurve together before I left and before they got their awards. l to r: Shana Wilson Sattler-524, Vivian Bryant-496, Sherry Pugh-476 These ladies shot awesome!!!!!




And here we are packing Roger Lou's trailer with the targets for NGT!!!!!!!!








Jeff was everywhere at once...making sure they were secure and safely tucked away for us!!!!!!




Jeff Hampton, Dave Bureau, Larry Weeks and Roger Lou Boykin....happy campers now that it's allllllll packed.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2011)

We sure compared notes whossbows!!!!!!
And last but certainly not the least is a couple of shots I got of the sweetest little lady out there.  Her name is Madison Huff-Bailey from Lebanon, Ohio. This little 4 yr old gal was there with her grandparents and looked very professional.




She insisted I get her at full draw!!! What great form....and she can look right at me doing it!




She is lovely, isn't she!!!!! remember this little gal's name and face....you will see her again in the future!!!
I want to take a moment to thank any and all that had a hand in the IBO at Twin Oaks. Of course, Twin Oaks is just plain wonderful no matter what. If you can ever get a chance to go there DO IT!!!! You will never regret the time nor the effort it took to get there. 
I want to thank Jeff for taking me there and back....hope I wasn't too much trouble. And for Roger Lou and Dave for their encouragement all the while we were there!!! What wonderful friends I have!!! This little fluffy girl from TN is sure BLESSED!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good pictures Tomi. Looks like a fine place to poke around, even if you don't go to shoot.
> 
> Is that last pic one of them,"does this quiver make my back side look big" deals?




Love you Barry!!!!!

Twin Oaks is a wonderland of primitive traditional skills to observe and learn and watch!!! ya just gotta go once in your lifetime!!!!!


----------



## maymolly (Jul 19, 2011)

Tomi,
Thanks for all of the pictures and comments. Congrats on your shooting. You did Tennessee and your adopted Georgia proud!

Molly May


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

What a great weekend.
I just have a pics to add to Tomi's masterpiece. 

Tomi takes aim, at the ram, or the cat?



Cat in the face.



Russ decides to take the close 20 yard shot.
Then he shoots the buck on the other side of the draw.



How cool is this target set? The shot was from 27 yards from the stake,
 and downhill.



Tomi's first 11; (it was on the very first target of the trip.)



Average shot distance on the big people's course.
Some a good bit longer, and up hill. Almost  all shots were up, or downhill. 
(That is one of our new targets).



Nice Moose.



Hmmm, good idea.



Nice target sets. The Caribou on the right, was set over 30 yards.



Good times, and a great learning experience!
I shot all the courses, with the really good shooters from all over the country, 
didn't lose an arrow, didn't finish last in my class, (29th from the top in Modern Longbow),
and had a really good time.

I am glad I was able to be there.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pic Tomi and Jeff looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Tomi and Jeff for all the great pic's and reports. I have to make this shoot next year.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 19, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Thanks Tomi and Jeff for all the great pic's and reports. I have to make this shoot next year.


You were missed Al. I believe you would have had a blast. 
Especially watching quick draw/rapid fire Necedah Dave
on the Hunter course, when multiple targets were set together.  
He fired until out of bullets!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2011)

I meant to shoot it in the face....that's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!!! LOL!
That one of my 11 point shot, it's hilarious. Not only do I look 3 feet tall, but I have a set of horns on me that won't quit!!!!! I started to say nice rack but figgered I'd get whippped!!!!!!
The one of the big arrow is wonderful!!!!!! and the cats and down antelope set-up was perfect!!!!!!
It was the most fun. I can imagine about 20+ of us from NGT and TBG going next year!!!! taking over the Holiday Inn Express!!!!!(they had a really good continental breakfast) Would that not be AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like a great shoot! Great pics Tomi and Jeff.


----------



## gurn (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Tomi. I love seein that stuff.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## WildWillie (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics Jeff and Tomi.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 20, 2011)

WildWillie said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics Jeff and Tomi.



You are welcome sir, glad you liked 'em.
I had several folks ask about my Flatwoods Bow.
I had left it hanging on the rack under the pavillion, and 
when I went to get it, 2 folks were checking our the riser and grip. 

In fact, Sunday am on the HC course, Roger, Dave and I were all shooting Georgia made bows:
Me the Flatwoods, Dave his BigJim Thunderchild and 
Roger, shooting his well put together Warf by Scumbag Bows. 
It was cool.


----------



## TGUN (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, thanks for sharing. I hope they do it one more time in TN. I had it blocked out on my schedule this year but work got the better of me. The funny thing is the work was in Nashville. SO CLOSE. Anyway, it will be locked in next year.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2011)

I enjoyed the photos, folks. I plan to be there next year. We'll see...


----------



## RogerB (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Jeff and Tomi, the two of you taking and posting pics helps to relive a great time. 
To those that didn't make it, it was a great shoot and I hope to see all of you there next year. 

This was a great event and the only two things that could have make it any better would have been to have all my Georgia Trad friends there and it to be alittle cooler. 

Just as a note, There were WARFs being shot everywhere. We're taking over the world, HA HA!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like the same old good times had at many events this group has attended....


----------



## T.P. (Jul 21, 2011)

Very Nice!! Do y'all write the folks names down as you take the pics? No way you can remember the names to all those pics...is there?....


----------



## Ranger B (Jul 22, 2011)

Tomi it was great seeing you as usual.  Thanks so much for the pics.  Can I have permission to use some of them in a video I'm putting together?
Jimmy


----------



## Night Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks like it was a great event. Thanks for posting all of the photos.


----------

